# Rezound woes...



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

So the only thing keeping me from buying a Rezound is the issue that thunderbolt has flashing AOSP roms... I think this is the ONLY reason I'm considering the Nexus. It is based off AOSP so theoretically... should be easily customized. Not to mention the popularity is gonna attracts a lot of devs... Getting a taste of MIUI and Gingerbread AOSP was amazing, despite the 3D sense ports and all the other cool stuff that came our way, I always found myself going back to AOSP. but then again, the rezound is such a good phone hardware wise!! and the stock build is rather impressive, responsive and snappy! I'm torn!! =(

Do you guys think we're gonna suffer the same GPS-less and glitchy AOSP roms like we currently do?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Why on earth would you buy anything other than the Nexus?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

rezound is a fast phone...People talk about the nexus like its gonna change their lives...makes me sad :/ In the end these phones are just blank canvases, Dev's can paint whatever picture they want onto them really...(yeah i know no dual core or nice samsung display, or sweet formfactor) But still, the nexus is gonna get released, I wont be able to afford it....and life will go on....Christ we're millimeters away from having ICS on this badboy anyways...With the amount of hype/level of expectations people have surrounding this phone, people are sure to be disappointed. I might pay full price for a nexus and use it as my daily driver so I can focus on developing for the mecha (i really like this community, what can i say?) Or i might just wait until the quad cores phones with the new qualcomm lte/voice chip in 'em....


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

nocoast said:


> rezound is a fast phone...


Yes it is


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

ICS is nice, it really is... but I'm not unhappy with my thunderbolt just yet. The only thing that upsets me is that when I feel like flashing AOSP roms, my GPS doesn't work. When I flash a sense rom... the phone is sluggish. I guess the rezound will be more powerful so therefore I can run a sense based rom (that will ultimately be getting ICS anyways). Not to mention the speaker, audio and in call volume on the rezound was reported to be VERY impressive.


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

nocoast said:


> rezound is a fast phone...People talk about the nexus like its gonna change their lives...makes me sad :/ In the end these phones are just blank canvases, Dev's can paint whatever picture they want onto them really...(yeah i know no dual core or nice samsung display, or sweet formfactor) But still, the nexus is gonna get released, I wont be able to afford it....and life will go on....Christ we're millimeters away from having ICS on this badboy anyways...With the amount of hype/level of expectations people have surrounding this phone, people are sure to be disappointed. I might pay full price for a nexus and use it as my daily driver so I can focus on developing for the mecha (i really like this community, what can i say?) Or i might just wait until the quad cores phones with the new qualcomm lte/voice chip in 'em....


Rezound is duel core... 1.5ghz actually. Nexus is 1.2ghz. which supports my case further. Great audio, not only for music but speaker phone talk and in call audio.

But again, AOSP has never truly been perfected on the TB... which is my fear with the rezound. I feel that if I got a Nexus, all the devs would need to do is build from an already stable open source base.

Gotta admit tho, the on screen buttons are some nice eye candy.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

AOSP-based roms are rarely perfected on HTC phones, and other phones for that matter. Why? not really time to discuss it but that's the way it is (for now, unless the source magically is adapted for all phones ever made)

But the Nexus is a nice phone, and the Rezound is to...you can't go wrong with either I'm just sick of people talking like the Gnex is the best thing out....Y'all are starting to sound like iOS people

First person to comment on how the Nexus processor is better then the Rezounds because its a OMAP4460 and has Arm9 etc etc, and the Rezound is a Snapdragon w/ a8 owes me coffee and a cookie.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you guys really have that many issues with AOSP roms on the thunderbolt? Ive never had a single GPS lock issue with mine, never even had to do the sense trick...I guess im one of the lucky ones? AOSP's audio/bluetooth is a *touch* sub par, but nothing that a 5 dollar app cant fix...


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

will the nexus have sense 3.5 roms? its easier to get aosp on htc devices then get sense on non htc phones. i like sense and aosp


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Do you guys really have that many issues with AOSP roms on the thunderbolt? Ive never had a single GPS lock issue with mine, never even had to do the sense trick...I guess im one of the lucky ones? AOSP's audio/bluetooth is a *touch* sub par, but nothing that a 5 dollar app cant fix...


Personally I don't either, but we're the minority I guess


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was actually happily on Liquid 3.0 (3.1 and 3.2) on my TBolt for a very long while... GPS lock was working fine and everything. Then on thanksgiving this year i got lost driving to my grandparents, went to my handy dandy google navigator and... searching for GPS. FOREVER! I don't know if Navigator is the only thing messed up. google maps worked fine.

I had to download and flash a sense rom on the spot. It was a sad day for me and AOSP roms

Also, Bl33d... good point. I do like sense actually. But MIUI is my favorite. and they're definitely making a official ICS/MIUI rom soon.


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

Well the rezound is super snappy at the moment even with Sense, do you think it will be that way 6-12 months down the road?

My CM7 tbolt definitely is faster today than the day I got it.

I think over the course of a contract you'll ultimately want the speed that an AOSP rom delivers, and when the price is the same between a rezound and a nexus why wouldn't you get a nexus?

It simplifies the whole process tremendously. Example: one of my friends has been running a pretty much perfect ICS rom since the day before Thanksgiving on his nexus S. I doubt we'll see a stable ICS rom before 2012 for the tbolt.

Basically if your carrier supports a nexus device I can't imagine not buying it.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

drparty said:


> Basically if your carrier supports a nexus device I can't imagine not buying it.


Snip--especially given that Verizon only offers two year contracts now. I got my TBolt on a 1-year and I'm happy with it, but I'd be pretty miserable if I got stuck with this thing for two years. At least the Nexus is somewhat future-proof.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

bL33d said:


> will the nexus have sense 3.5 roms? its easier to get aosp on htc devices then get sense on non htc phones. i like sense and aosp


FTW! /thread. Seriously.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Do you guys really have that many issues with AOSP roms on the thunderbolt? Ive never had a single GPS lock issue with mine, never even had to do the sense trick...I guess im one of the lucky ones? AOSP's audio/bluetooth is a *touch* sub par, but nothing that a 5 dollar app cant fix...


Didn't used to have the GPS problem but since I used protekks builds something must have happened. sooner or later I will do the trick again to see what breaks it, because I don't think anyone ever stated exactly what breaks or might break the workaround/fix


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

I must be lucky. Gps worked fine for me on AOSP roms.


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Snip--especially given that Verizon only offers two year contracts now.


Your not stuck for two years. Contract 2yrs, Upgrade eligibility is 1yr (meaning you pay contract price and renew your contract again)

As for AOSP NFL mobile is the ONLY reason I don't run it 24/7. By the time I left AOSP which has been about a month I had ZERO issue worth mentioning. Hell after popping in the Rezound battery which last me 12hrs of normal usage (meaning not using it miserly to save battery) the only thing I'm hoping the Galaxy Nexus does is bring a solution for NFL mobile to AOSP since its running vanilla android. And until the bootloader is unlocked or cracked I wont even think about getting the Rezound...thats a much bigger issue than any perceived hardware defficiency (seeing how the TB is still pretty damn fast tweaked a little how much more faster than near instant does one need).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Do you guys really have that many issues with AOSP roms on the thunderbolt? Ive never had a single GPS lock issue with mine, never even had to do the sense trick...I guess im one of the lucky ones? AOSP's audio/bluetooth is a *touch* sub par, but nothing that a 5 dollar app cant fix...


I have minor issues with sound stuff and having to mute the device to record video with sound is frustrating. That's really the only thing bothering me about AOSP on the tbolt. I personally don't think I'd like the Rezound because I am sick of sense really and I love AOSP. I just simply don't see the Rezound getting a good ICS Rezound port anytime soon.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I figure that if the rezound has s-off before the GNex is released I will probably go with the rezound. If not, I will be more than happy with the nexus. I love my Tbolt and AOSP roms like omfgb run amazing on here. This phone performs flawlessly for me. I don't mind sense, but I can't imagine being forced to use it.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

The only reason I would buy the Nexus over the Rezound is updates. Seeing what the T bolt went through just for Gingerbread was rediculous. Nexus phones always have the latest and greatest either from Google or devs. I love the work or devs have put into the Thunderbolt, it just seems Nexus guys have it far easier


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> Seeing what the T bolt went through just for Gingerbread was rediculous.


I had mine S-off and rooted within 2 hours of taking it out of the box (would have been sooner but had to go get a sim card







) and for the most part have been on cm7 once it was stable enough to boot without bootlooping so gb wasn't ever an issue for me. I tried to like sense but I just can't...way too bloated and slow. Sometime in the next couple years vzw might hopefully release the nexus and I'll finally be able to upgrade to a Google experience phone.

Sent from my CM7bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> Your not stuck for two years. Contract 2yrs, Upgrade eligibility is 1yr (meaning you pay contract price and renew your contract again)
> 
> As for AOSP NFL mobile is the ONLY reason I don't run it 24/7. By the time I left AOSP which has been about a month I had ZERO issue worth mentioning. Hell after popping in the Rezound battery which last me 12hrs of normal usage (meaning not using it miserly to save battery) the only thing I'm hoping the Galaxy Nexus does is bring a solution for NFL mobile to AOSP since its running vanilla android. And until the bootloader is unlocked or cracked I wont even think about getting the Rezound...thats a much bigger issue than any perceived hardware defficiency (seeing how the TB is still pretty damn fast tweaked a little how much more faster than near instant does one need).


Pretty sure upgrades are 18 months aren't they?

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Pretty sure upgrades are 18 months aren't they?
> 
> sent from my cordless talking machine


well I ended up with the Tbolt because My Verizon said I was eligible and I had only had my Eris a year. Paid regular contract price ($249). Not sure about the actual policy though


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> well I ended up with the Tbolt because My Verizon said I was eligible and I had only had my Eris a year. Paid regular contract price ($249). Not sure about the actual policy though


Pretty sure they did away with upgrades after one year.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just checked online and with a 2 year contract you can only upgrade after 20 months.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow that's nuts. One would think you could upgrade whenever you wanted. Its not like upgrades are free. I know 2 or 3 hundred is better than 650 but still nothing to sneeze at.

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I called VZW a month or two ago (Then 5 months into a 2 year contract) and was told if you get a nice manager they could do a manager upgrade which is basically a free early upgrade, but other than buying a phone outright, this was the only way you could get a phone with the upgrade price.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

After running eternity with sense 3.5 i could never use another rom







and i just tried my old fav vicious miui and i got rid of it in like 4hrs. sense is so polished. And when u debloat a sense rom its damn fast imo.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I called VZW a month or two ago (Then 5 months into a 2 year contract) and was told if you get a nice manager they could do a manager upgrade which is basically a free early upgrade, but other than buying a phone outright, this was the only way you could get a phone with the upgrade price.


I found a rep to do this for me due to issues I've had with my bill/service/device so I'm calling him tomorrow again to talk about my options. Pretty nice guy and understanding as well.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

from the past i see that asop devices only get miui or other asop roms and htc devices get sense,asop and miui roms


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Very true... I have to admit. Of all the stock launchers (Sense, Blur, Touchwiz, etc.) Sense is king in my book. Such a user friendly experience, beautiful eye candy effects, great keyboard and stock apps, And 3.5 is running AMAZINGLY well on the rezound right now. A little dev work and it'd be a beast.


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Personally I don't either, but we're the minority I guess


I don't have many issues either. I have had a few harware issues that needed a replacement device (3 to be exact), but the AOSP ROMs have been great for me.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

All the aosp roms I ran on my bolt never had a problem running them. It ran so well I could under clock it to run at like 240 something and ran well. Again everyone's bolts handle roms and kernels differently. Just like any phone on the market.


----------



## gravitas (Jul 12, 2011)

NFL is the only thing keeping me off AOSP roms. Love the speed and the stripped down look. Sence is a necessary evil unfortunately for me. If i ever see a Sence port on my soon to be Nexus I will vomit.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My thoughts (nothing really new in here):
Rezound is STILL not yet unlocked!!
Rezound won't be getting ICS until "soon". You saw how long GB took for the TBolt - ICS, I suspect, will take just as long.
Reread the previous point and realize that the dual core is mostly worthless until you get ICS.
If you STILL haven't bought it yet, why would you get it over the Nexus? The dev support will be SOOOOO much better on the Nexus. Given your thoughts about AOSP-based ROMs, well, that tells me that you REALLY care about dev support.
Just my $0.02 worth. The Rezound is a nice bit of hardware. But you know what? So is the Bionic and the Razr. Why not buy them?


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Thing is how many aosp Roms does someone need? I like having the option to run sense cause its so clean and professional.

My Droid 1 had 100 aosp roms none really different from each other. Miui is decent but not as polished as sense 3.5.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

bL33d said:


> Thing is how many aosp Roms does someone need? I like having the option to run sense cause its so clean and professional.
> 
> My Droid 1 had 100 aosp roms none really different from each other. Miui is decent but not as polished as sense 3.5.


There are as many variations of aosp roms as there are carrier overlays, and that's what choice is all about. You can get bare bones aosp all the way to miui-like. Plus sense needs so many resources. Never like how bogged down a sense phone can get.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

rezound still being locked sucks


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

So after much thought I think I'll keep my thunderbolt unless I am absolutely blown away by the nexus or a better SENSE phone comes out with NFC and more essential hardware breakthroughs... the thunderbolt is still a pretty amazing phone after all. And nocoast new rom, MIUI coming and Liquids smooth AOSP are great.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nocoast said:


> rezound still being locked sucks


Yeah it seems like it has loads of potential but being locked down right now is killing this device.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> There are as many variations of aosp roms as there are carrier overlays, and that's what choice is all about. You can get bare bones aosp all the way to miui-like. Plus sense needs so many resources. Never like how bogged down a sense phone can get.


I have always agreed with this statement... Until I tried Gingersense

Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

If you think sense is worn down be resiurces try liquid nonsense in the liquid subforums. Its liquids and my newest baby weighing in at 136 megs i believe.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

revosfts said:


> I have always agreed with this statement... Until I tried Gingersense
> 
> Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


I must agree with this. I ran lgs 1.4 for months and I even added sense 3.0 to get the 3d animations and carousel and it still ran incredibly fast and slick on my phone. Very very impressed

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

try lns already. It will change your perspective on sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The big issue with the Rezound right now is the fact it's locked and no one seems to want the device for some reason. Seems pretty decent really.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The big issue with the Rezound right now is the fact it's locked and no one seems to want the device for some reason. Seems pretty decent really.


Because of the nexus prime..


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Nexus prime?


----------



## cordoni (Oct 13, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Do you guys really have that many issues with AOSP roms on the thunderbolt? Ive never had a single GPS lock issue with mine, never even had to do the sense trick...I guess im one of the lucky ones? AOSP's audio/bluetooth is a *touch* sub par, but nothing that a 5 dollar app cant fix...


Yes, I have random gps loss or failure to lock on. As this is a huge part of the smartphone for me, I stick with sense based.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

